# Your Current Size vs Goal Size



## squeezablysoft (Apr 4, 2016)

*Rigjt now I am 5'1", 145#, 39-35.5-43, size 14 dress. Not sure how big I ultimately want to go, will depend where my new fat falls and how it looks and feels on me, but gaining around 50#s with a goal weight of 200#s seems a good place to start. You?*


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 4, 2016)

*Current pics, will update to show progress. BTW, my tummy isn't at all stuffed here, in fact I was hungry when I took these. Will try to get some stuffed belly pics, but I'm living with health fanatics atm, so don't have many opportunities to get really full.* 

View attachment Belly Front.jpg


View attachment Belly Side.jpg


----------



## onceagainer (May 19, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Rigjt now I am 5'1", 145#, 39-35.5-43, size 14 dress. Not sure how big I ultimately want to go, will depend where my new fat falls and how it looks and feels on me, but gaining around 50#s with a goal weight of 200#s seems a good place to start. You?*


 I'm around 210lbs.I did get up to 320 a few years back. I'm hoping to get back to that weight again.


----------



## BigFA (May 23, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Rigjt now I am 5'1", 145#, 39-35.5-43, size 14 dress. Not sure how big I ultimately want to go, will depend where my new fat falls and how it looks and feels on me, but gaining around 50#s with a goal weight of 200#s seems a good place to start. You?*



I think 200 lbs. on a 5'1" frame would be lovely and a wonderful goal to strive for given your most recent gain. I would love to gain another 100 lbs. by eating my way up to 400 lbs. Just the thought turns me on. But due to knee and overall health issues, I will have to remain content being a 300 lb. BHM. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lear (May 30, 2016)

Currently 387 on a 6' frame with a 70" belly
Goal: 400 for now, probably 500 once I reach that.


----------



## maxxpump (Jun 2, 2016)

Im 6ft 1inch and weight 180Lb with a 40" waist, my target is 300Lb long way to go from here as I have a sub healthy eating plan going on at the moment, hopefully can active the gain in a couple of years! My fantasy weight is around 400Lb, but because Ive already been overweight before and with a back problem. I'm only considering going up to 300Lb as this hopefully won't do my back in too much! Hopefully I will find a partner in time which will share the same ideals as me, actually I am on feabie talking to a feeder and arranging something right now! Just need to find out if they are not just another person just full of hot air first!


----------



## Enplumpen (Jun 9, 2016)

My current size is around 199lbs, but my goal is 300lbs for now. The idea of 450lbs sounds amazing, though.

Currently 5'10" and waist at 45". I'm wearing between size L and XL at the moment, but my partner has given me some old 7XL stuff to "Grow into".

First picture is when I started gaining in 2014 compared to now. Other two were taken in the past month 

View attachment compare.jpg


View attachment tumblr_o40v04COXI1u53gsho1_1280.jpg


View attachment tumblr_o4130dmFnR1u53gsho1_1280.jpg


----------



## shadowcat (Jan 26, 2019)

*Im 5'9" , 200lbs with enough fat everywhere to grab a hand full. Due to things like health and such I cant really gain. If I could I would like to be around 230 or 250? Depending how Ill look. I dont want to be huge though, just noticeably fat with most of it going to my belly. A soft belly that rests on my lap when I sit down, which I can rest my hands on. Or even better, a belly that hangs between my thighs when I spread them out when I sit down. Iv seen some people here with the shape I want in fact.*


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 8, 2019)

I’m 5’9 and been fighting the urge to gain forever. I think this year that changes. Currently I’m hovering around 200 pounds but 250 seems like a good goal. Wish me luck and don’t be shy about some encouragement!! 

Thanks Jay


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 10, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Current pics, will update to show progress. BTW, my tummy isn't at all stuffed here, in fact I was hungry when I took these. Will try to get some stuffed belly pics, but I'm living with health fanatics atm, so don't have many opportunities to get really full.*
> 
> View attachment 123954
> 
> ...



Any chance you'd do an update?


----------



## Aqw (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm 210 pounds. More than a weight goal it would be a belly goal for me. When I put on weight, the fat goes to my lower belly. It is flabby and soft. But I would like to have a huge belly ball. One like it would be ready to store huge amount of food, liquid and bare soft slaps.
I found such bellies so sexy. For me it means being proud for letting the belly enter a room much before the rest of the body. 
My gf is willing to help, be as I said it, her efforts aren't building the correct belly. I guess I must accept to stay as I am, but I don't like my belly.


----------



## ThatNoraChick (Feb 10, 2019)

Current size 355 size 3-4x 
Goal size 200
currently on weight watchers but loving myself at the current size until i get there


----------



## Andiejohns (Feb 11, 2019)

I am 160 n 5’ 6” would like to gain 20 plus need advice on how to do it without to much health problems


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 11, 2019)

Andiejohns said:


> I am 160 n 5’ 6” would like to gain 20 plus need advice on how to do it without to much health problems


20 pounds shouldn’t be that much stress on your body as long you are in reasonable health already. Just eat and enjoy, I hear avoiding fried food is better. Good luck!


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Feb 12, 2019)

Currently 239 lbs, 51-52” belly at 5’6”. Goal us 245-250, maybe 255-260, belly ~54” maybe more.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Mar 7, 2019)

About 210 and 5'8". I definitely wouldn't mind adding 50.


----------



## FatPiggyBoy4U (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm 5'11 and 372 lbs. I'd love to grow for the right person and end up 5 or 600 lbs.


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm 5'1 and 250-lbs. My goal weight is 300-lbs. or 325-lbs. If I can't reach that weight; 270 or 280-lbs. would be accepting.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing (Apr 16, 2021)

ChubbyDivaGoddess said:


> I'm 5'1 and 250-lbs. My goal weight is 300-lbs. or 325-lbs. If I can't reach that weight; 270 or 280-lbs. would be accepting.


I look forward to hearing and following your weight gain progress as you go


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 19, 2021)

Current: 248.8
Goal: 220

*meets or exceeds expectations...


----------



## Tank (Apr 22, 2021)

ChubbyDivaGoddess said:


> I'm 5'1 and 250-lbs. My goal weight is 300-lbs. or 325-lbs. If I can't reach that weight; 270 or 280-lbs. would be accepting.


Too bad you weren't closer to me. I'd love to help you, and see the results!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 22, 2021)

Currently 5'7, a steady 220 lbs. Would love to get down to 205 lbs.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 22, 2021)

I would love to lose about 25 pounds


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I would love to lose about 25 pounds


You're beautiful either way


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 23, 2021)

Tank said:


> You're beautiful either way


Thanks


----------



## Frogman (Apr 23, 2021)

I’m going to have to reverse it:
5’4”
Goal size: 243 (100 lbs gained)
Current size: 263

That’s the problem with goals like that. When I finally hit my goal, I thought: “NOW what?” I didn’t have a plan, other than to keep eating and gaining because that habit has become so ingrained. Now I’ve outgrown almost all my clothes and I’m starting to feel uncomfortable—yet that’s also a major turn-on, and a part of me wants to go for 300. 
I guess I’m conflicted.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm 6'4, and around 375. Would like to get down to about 300, and go back lifting weights


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 23, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I would love to lose about 25 pounds


Why?


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 23, 2021)

SSBHM said:


> Why?


Good question. I really have no reason I guess. My clothes are fine. Nobody has said anything.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 24, 2021)

5'10 and about 205. My goal is 175-180. But I'm also fine just cutting my body fat down to the 10-15 percent range.


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 24, 2021)

I’m only 210 but 400 plus sounds delightful!!


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 24, 2021)

Jay78 said:


> I’m only 210 but 400 plus sounds delightful!!


You look great


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 24, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> You look great ❤


But I could look so much greater lol!


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 24, 2021)

Jay78 said:


> But I could look so much greater lol!


I look forward to seeing that happen on here


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2021)

Have you heard discussion of the 'K-shaped economic recovery'? (where some parts of the economy are doing great while others are really struggling, like the two right lines of the K, going up and down). I have K-shaped goals. The more rational part of me would like to get back to around 220 (in some ways lower, but I don't think I could hold my weight lower than that). But the more emotional part of me would like to keep gaining up to at least 270. It seems likely I'll muddle along somewhere between those two, but only time will tell.


----------



## Tempere (Apr 26, 2021)

5’9

current: 168
Goal 250 and we’ll see from there


----------



## MirrorHall_Clay (Apr 26, 2021)

For me, my goal is 200, at least it is for now - I'll probably end up wanting to gain more.
Right now, I'm 5'10" and ~162lbs. I've been gaining pretty well so far.


----------



## Sansi66 (Apr 26, 2021)

Ugh...hmmm...I am feeling miserable at 514lbs and want to get down to 320lbs. My joints hurt so so so so bad! I need someone who is gonna appreciate me now and if I should lose weight.


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 27, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> Good question. I really have no reason I guess. My clothes are fine. Nobody has said anything.



What if, you gained 25 lbs? I'd like it most likely


----------



## LuvWldTrvl (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm currently 283 but I need to get down to 220 for health reasons. The good thing is even when I lose some lbs the hips & thighs are still there lol


----------



## SSBHM (May 3, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> Good question. I really have no reason I guess. My clothes are fine. Nobody has said anything.



hmmm? Don't you like to eat?


----------



## TheShannan (May 3, 2021)

SSBHM said:


> hmmm? Don't you like to eat?


My favorite hobby!!


----------



## plussize52 (May 5, 2021)

Current weight is 226.6. Initial goal is 250, but since I'm getting so close, I know I'll soon be working towards 300.


----------



## Blackspots (Jun 23, 2021)

Current weight is 195, got to 200lbs earlier this year, but then it started warming up. My eventual goal is to get to maybe 400-500lbs, maybe even 600lbs, but I'm doing it slowly. I started gaining when I was originally 155 about 7 years ago.

When I was 8, me and my brother were playing, and he went into the house and came back out with his shirt full of other shirts to make himself look fat. That's when I wanted to be fat, and I've always was a skinny kid (but kept that desire to myself, because I knew better than to express desires that are not "normal" around my parents)


----------



## Isabel (Jul 11, 2021)

I just decided to start gaining. I’m an 18 year old female, 5’3”, and 105 pounds. I’m still a little nervous about gaining, so my current goal is just 130. I’m heading to college in September, so I’m hoping I can pick up the freshman 15 and continue from there.

I tend to be “skinny fat” with very little muscle, so I think even 25 pounds would give me a nice soft belly. Eventually, I’d like to hit 150, but I’m going to start slow.


----------



## dirtyrabbi (Jul 13, 2021)

Currently pushing 300 - maybe 350?


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 20, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> Good question. I really have no reason I guess. My clothes are fine. Nobody has said anything.



hmmm, loose clothes are a concern. nobody is noticing or saying you look healthy, robust, hearty? 

I take these as a sign you should eat more, indulge, relax, enjoy, have seconds!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Aug 8, 2021)

Andiejohns said:


> I am 160 n 5’ 6” would like to gain 20 plus need advice on how to do it without to much health problems


Be active. A lot of problems starts inactivity causing toxins to build up.


----------



## Miriam84 (Nov 30, 2021)

Currently 192, size 18. Gaining is more a fantasy than a goal at the moment, but between 250-300 would be an idea if I were to start. In my fantasies my goal is at least 500.


----------



## Tad (Nov 30, 2021)

Tad said:


> Have you heard discussion of the 'K-shaped economic recovery'? (where some parts of the economy are doing great while others are really struggling, like the two right lines of the K, going up and down). I have K-shaped goals. The more rational part of me would like to get back to around 220 (in some ways lower, but I don't think I could hold my weight lower than that). But the more emotional part of me would like to keep gaining up to at least 270. It seems likely I'll muddle along somewhere between those two, but only time will tell.



And post diabetes diagnosis and all of the associated lifestyle changes I'm down to 210 (I was about 235-240 when I posted last time) and aiming to lose a few more for all the good, rational, reasons. But the emotional part would still love to be 270-300.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 1, 2021)

I tend to set my goals by size rather than weight. For me what matters is how it looks rather than what it weighs. My latest goal is to have a 70½-inch belly. Why such an unusual number to be aiming for with its odd half? That is how tall I am. So, from then on, I will be more round the belly that I am tall.


----------



## nsandru (Dec 2, 2021)

My current size (in camo shorts) vs. I would like to be (morphed image)


----------



## waldo (Dec 4, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I tend to set my goals by size rather than weight. For me what matters is how it looks rather than what it weighs. My latest goal is to have a 70½-inch belly. Why such an unusual number to be aiming for with its odd half? That is how tall I am. So, from then on, I will be more round the belly that I am tall.



Excellent point! Being as big around as you are tall is a major accomplishment in the gaining lifestyle. I would love to be able to do the same; but I feel my physical stamina, at age 52, really going downhill (too much inactivity for too long). I keep wishing I could find a way to kick-start my energy levels.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing (Dec 6, 2021)

You will gain the weight and look you desire! Set small 5-10 pound goals at first and see how your body, mind and spirit adapt to your additional curves


squeezablysoft said:


> *Current pics, will update to show progress. BTW, my tummy isn't at all stuffed here, in fact I was hungry when I took these. Will try to get some stuffed belly pics, but I'm living with health fanatics atm, so don't have many opportunities to get really full.*
> 
> View attachment 123954
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Dec 6, 2021)

I am in the low 400s currently. I don’t have a specific goal, other than to eat as much as I want whenever I want to. However, 500 lbs has a nice ring to it.


----------



## 600Bill (Dec 11, 2021)

Currently 380. Goal is 450-500 over time. Ultimately be able to walk while being as fat as I can be.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Dec 12, 2021)

My recent goal weight was 300lbs within the last few years but I'm not sure I'll be pursuing it anymore. Right now, I'm 250lbs.


----------



## Roundy (Jan 11, 2022)

My first goal was 350 n I just hit it. Thinking 375 next then maybe another 25


----------



## Poet (Jan 11, 2022)

I’m 5’10 and an endomorph. Around 2015 I was 126lbs at my lowest and I didn’t feel comfortable with my weight and was worried about putting on fat. It sounds like a contradiction. Also I was going through a divorce at the time and that was contributing to the low body weight as well. 


Today I’m at 176lbs with with 18% body fat. I was at 170 for a long time and recently I decided to commit to my initial goal of 185. From there I’ll see, my next goal would be 200lbs. My gf has put on 40lbs since I met her in 2017. I’m also hoping that being around foodies will encourage me.


----------



## plussize52 (May 5, 2022)

plussize52 said:


> Current weight is 226.6. Initial goal is 250, but since I'm getting so close, I know I'll soon be working towards 300.



A year to the day, and I’m feeling rather disappointed in myself. I’ve gained about 18 pounds, but it’s been a heck of a year, swinging from self love as a gainer to pressure from my doctor to lose weight, only to keep gaining, albeit more slowly. 300 is still my goal, but we’ll see how things pan out.


----------



## Tad (May 6, 2022)

plussize52 said:


> A year to the day, and I’m feeling rather disappointed in myself. I’ve gained about 18 pounds, but it’s been a heck of a year, swinging from self love as a gainer to pressure from my doctor to lose weight, only to keep gaining, albeit more slowly. 300 is still my goal, but we’ll see how things pan out.



Some things go easy, some go hard. Hopefully you end up somewhere that you are happy!


----------



## Carly36 (Aug 3, 2022)

Current size 250lbs vs Goal size 350lbs


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Aug 4, 2022)

Carly36 said:


> Current size 250lbs vs Goal size 350lbs


When you say another 100 lbs have you tried carrying another 100 pounds. 300 is a lot and I found myself reducing activity. I used a back pack with 150 pounds and I knew that it was restrictive to what I could do.


----------



## SSBHM (Aug 4, 2022)

Think I'm going for 500. I got about 60-70 lbs to go, so I'm going to start pigging out with the best of 'em!


----------



## Carly36 (Aug 7, 2022)

I am happy to reduce mobility a little, i work and go to school. When I come home i need my rest. I dont want to do nothing. I be fine and feeling great.


----------



## Carly36 (Aug 7, 2022)

Keep up the good work.
I want to gain 450lb as a dream. 
I am taking long. I was 210 , in 2020. I only gained 50lbs in two years.


----------



## Gleektvd08 (Aug 9, 2022)

Current Size- right under 300
Dream Size- 600-650


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 10, 2022)

I know I'm not a "big guy" and I have limitations I have to work with, but I dream bigger! 

I'm 5'4" and currently around 170lbs. I started around 140 a few years ago, slow and steady for me, as I want to gain muscle and fat together. My first goal is 180, I was *almost there* and got sick this summer. Grr!  I'd love to feel what 200 is like on me. 

Fantasy, if I could snap my fingers and make it happen? 400.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Aug 11, 2022)

SSBHM said:


> Think I'm going for 500. I got about 60-70 lbs to go, so I'm going to start pigging out with the best of 'em!


You are saying that you have achieved 430 (197 kilograms) pounds already. You picture shows a ball belly. It have watched ball belly at usually at 140 kilograms they start to sag. From 110 - 140 the left to right measurement exceeds their chest width. Have you increased you chest measurement from front to back. 
I had a 206 kilogram person lay on top of me and they were so scared to do it at first. But once they saw me functioning properly they stayed for 1 hour before they got uncomfortable. The second attempt I worked around that and they managed 145 minutes before they squashed under their own weight.
I love to see pictures of your mass/massive body.


----------



## nsandru (Aug 30, 2022)

Currently 200 lbs. Goal: 250 or more.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Aug 30, 2022)

Carly36 said:


> I am happy to reduce mobility a little, i work and go to school. When I come home i need my rest. I dont want to do nothing. I be fine and feeling great.


"I am happy to reduce mobility a little"

Yessssssss
And make sure the phone is within reach as I ain't gettin' up if it rings!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Sep 9, 2022)

nsandru said:


> Currently 200 lbs. Goal: 250 or more.


Your extra weight is is all in your belly. I could not picture it 25% bigger.


----------



## grasso (Sep 10, 2022)

I love to put on extra weight just got the doctor on my back around 160 been over 200


----------



## tracii 4591 (Sep 11, 2022)

My weight fluctuates and I stayed in the 340 to 360 range for a while but a couple of months adding mass gainer shakes I'm back up to 382lbs currently.
I have been as high as 425 but my goal is keep it under 400 lbs.


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 21, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> My weight fluctuates and I stayed in the 340 to 360 range for a while but a couple of months adding mass gainer shakes I'm back up to 382lbs currently.
> I have been as high as 425 but my goal is keep it under 400 lbs.



How were you at 425? 

I'm 420 now and my highest was 450. I'm 5'5 and the difference between 450 and 420 was too much. I'd get winded walking from bedroom to kitchen.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Sep 22, 2022)

Kilo at 425 tying my shoes or walking up and down stairs not to mention getting in and out of my car was a struggle.
The reason for the mass gainer shakes was I had the urge to gain 20 lbs or so and I loved the really full feeling the shakes gave me. I love the feeling and to have it all day was so pleasurable.
The shakes have a history of making me gain a lot so I have to be careful and not go too far.
I checked my weight this morning and I was 390 so the shakes did what I expected.
So far no change in abilities so I'm OK with it.


----------



## edward53 (Sep 22, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> Kilo at 425 tying my shoes or walking up and down stairs not to mention getting in and out of my car was a struggle.
> The reason for the mass gainer shakes was I had the urge to gain 20 lbs or so and I loved the really full feeling the shakes gave me. I love the feeling and to have it all day was so pleasurable.
> The shakes have a history of making me gain a lot so I have to be careful and not go too far.
> I checked my weight this morning and I was 390 so the shakes did what I expected.
> So far no change in abilities so I'm OK with it.


Tracii - what height are you? 390 lbs seems like a really nice weight if not too tall. I'm a UK male at a little over 252 lbs (18 stone as we say here!) at 5'6" tall. Relatively wimpy I guess although I've gained about 60 lbs since 2016. I like the look and feel of the extra fatness, accepted there's some drawbacks. 280 lbs (20 stone) is my current target and I'd like more on my thighs and legs - belly and moobs already quite 'generous'. I've tried gainer shakes, heavy cream, etc. but they give me the 'runs'! Any further advice appreciated from anyone prepared to offer.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Sep 22, 2022)

Edward53 I'm 5'4" so pretty short and wide.
The MG shakes or heavy cream never gave me any digestive issues, sorry it did you that way.
Maybe you are lactose intolerant?
Since gaining I got really wide like my two BBW Aunts so where the weight goes depends on your genetics I guess.


----------



## edward53 (Sep 22, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> Edward53 I'm 5'4" so pretty short and wide.
> The MG shakes or heavy cream never gave me any digestive issues, sorry it did you that way.
> Maybe you are lactose intolerant?
> Since gaining I got really wide like my two BBW Aunts so where the weight goes depends on your genetics I guess.


390 @ 5'4" sounds pretty cool to me - so well done!
Nice pic too.
I do put away quite a bit of dairy product so doubt if lactose is the problem - seems that a lot of liquid without much solid stuff does it.
Are you definitely topping out at 400?


----------



## tracii 4591 (Sep 22, 2022)

Yes under 400 if I can.
Lack of solids could do that.


----------



## SSBHM (Sep 22, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> Yes under 400 if I can.
> Lack of solids could do that.


hope you don't mind the admiration your posts tend to illicit from me
maybe you could see if you can handle more than 400 now?


----------



## tracii 4591 (Sep 23, 2022)

I can't say I will never go over 400 again but its not in the plans LOLOL.


----------



## fatluvinguy (Sep 23, 2022)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Rigjt now I am 5'1", 145#, 39-35.5-43, size 14 dress. Not sure how big I ultimately want to go, will depend where my new fat falls and how it looks and feels on me, but gaining around 50#s with a goal weight of 200#s seems a good place to start. You?*


That's a sensible approach. I felt the same way and fortunately I've like the way I look with the extra weight. I've managed to reach my highest weight ever at 231 and hoping to gain more. Have fun with and I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Sep 28, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> I can't say I will never go over 400 again but its not in the plans LOLOL.


I have been out with three woman your size. 
Things I liked about them was they filled my arms when I hugged them. I still could touch hands behind them. Every inch of my arms had their warm soft flesh underneath them. Think back to when you were a child and you hugged a parent and you could not reach around and they had a very small portion of their hands and arms on you. 
A full hug is magical.
Second thing is I love being under the weight of a full size person. Not as a dominated fetish but enjoy the pressure and softness. I have been under substantial more than you as you are 181 kilos and I have been under 265 kilograms person who passed out from pill and booze abuse for 5 hours.
Third thing is that at your weight you still have a lot of mobility and that is very important to me. Suffering comes from being unable. Interactions come from mobility.
I would also like to say neck up you are far more attractive than any girl I have been with. If there were different circumstances; different hemispheres, age gap, I would be very interested in meeting you.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Sep 28, 2022)

Mobility is very important to me and when I was 425 things started getting physically harder to do.
Not fitting in my car was annoying so I drove my SUV mostly.


----------



## edward53 (Sep 30, 2022)

Yes, me too. I have a 'petrol-head' type performance car and even at 256 lbs I felt a little uncomfortable driving yesterday. My belly is the issue - not steering wheel clearance but the sports seats that fit close so everything gets compressed and gripped tight. No way will I sell this car but I can see me driving my wife's car more frequently as it does not have this problem. I've noted that some serious fatties simply change their car as their weight increases. Having said all that I'd bet that at 425 lbs you'd really look the business!
Anyway here's me at current 256 lbs.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Oct 6, 2022)

edward53 said:


> Yes, me too. I have a 'petrol-head' type performance car and even at 256 lbs I felt a little uncomfortable driving yesterday. My belly is the issue - not steering wheel clearance but the sports seats that fit close so everything gets compressed and gripped tight. No way will I sell this car but I can see me driving my wife's car more frequently as it does not have this problem. I've noted that some serious fatties simply change their car as their weight increases. Having said all that I'd bet that at 425 lbs you'd really look the business!
> Anyway here's me at current 256 lbs.View attachment 151997


What is the circumference at 116 kilograms?
All your extra weight is at the mid section. Hips and legs are normal. Rib cage looks slightly more than normal. 
When I was 116 or 256 pounds I was 134 cms or 53 inches.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 6, 2022)

No goals.
And the thing I dislike about getting smaller sized is suddenly you get eyed even at 62, I am same person and only few less size suddenly I exist for you, no thanks.


----------



## JimBob (Oct 6, 2022)

Currently I'm like 5'7", 210 lbs and AMAB. I was hoping fat would give me some more gender-neutral curves and still hoping that getting to 250-ish would make some of it go elsewhere than my face and torso


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2022)

JimBob said:


> Currently I'm like 5'7", 210 lbs and AMAB. I was hoping fat would give me some more gender-neutral curves and still hoping that getting to 250-ish would make some of it go elsewhere than my face and torso


Unfortunately hormones have quite an effect on where fat will go. And like you I would have prefered something more interesting that being all fat face/neck and belly.


----------



## JimBob (Oct 6, 2022)

Hrm. Maybe I do need to try HRT...


----------



## edward53 (Oct 8, 2022)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> What is the circumference at 116 kilograms?
> All your extra weight is at the mid section. Hips and legs are normal. Rib cage looks slightly more than normal.
> When I was 116 or 256 pounds I was 134 cms or 53 inches.


NZ Mountain Man's reference to 'normal' and unqualified measurement comparisons aren't valid or relevant IMO. Height must included in order to get any sort of perspective (how about weight divided by height in inches to identify our real stars?). Consider that a person standing 6' tall and weighing 400 lbs will have a very different body shape to another at 5'4" at the same weight. I'm hetero and I'd probably admire a man with the 400 lbs / 5'4" body, but I'd most probably feel sexual lust for a woman of that size. As Tad says, hormones (/ genetics) probably have the major influence on where fat goes - The time period over which fat is built up may also be significant as to where it goes. Yes, I'd love to have fatter thighs, legs and feet - but overall I'm happy to have a generous flabby belly and moobs with improvement seen on my upper arms and double chin. I see others on this forum must be content with a beach ball belly only but in my book fat anyway is to be celebrated - the more the merrier IMO!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Oct 8, 2022)

edward53 said:


> NZ Mountain Man's reference to 'normal' and unqualified measurement comparisons aren't valid or relevant IMO. Height must included in order to get any sort of perspective (how about weight divided by height in inches to identify our real stars?). Consider that a person standing 6' tall and weighing 400 lbs will have a very different body shape to another at 5'4" at the same weight. I'm hetero and I'd probably admire a man with the 400 lbs / 5'4" body, but I'd most probably feel sexual lust for a woman of that size. As Tad says, hormones (/ genetics) probably have the major influence on where fat goes - The time period over which fat is built up may also be significant as to where it goes. Yes, I'd love to have fatter thighs, legs and feet - but overall I'm happy to have a generous flabby belly and moobs with improvement seen on my upper arms and double chin. I see others on this forum must be content with a beach ball belly only but in my book fat anyway is to be celebrated - the more the merrier IMO!


I totally agree. I have fat on my chest and and legs that he does not. My question was how much bigger was his belly for concentrating all the fat to the mid section.


----------



## HungryGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

I’m currently 205. I lost some weight with a busy life, I was up to 228 before. I’d be interested to get up to 250 and see what that looks like…


----------



## grasso (Oct 18, 2022)

Go for it


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 18, 2022)

HungryGirl said:


> I’m currently 205. I lost some weight with a busy life, I was up to 228 before. I’d be interested to get up to 250 and see what that looks like…


Splurge when you get the urge!


----------



## tracii 4591 (Oct 18, 2022)

Thats the only way to find out.
Enjoy gaining.


----------



## James1662 (Nov 10, 2022)

Current size 215 pounds. Goal size is probably 200. I will never be super thin again, but I wouldn't mind to be a little thinner.


----------



## enjoyinggaining (Nov 10, 2022)

Newbie here from grimsby my Current is 252 pounds which i didnt intend to gain but im really starting to get into the whole gaining life its just so nice! I love having the belly and wear it tight clothing I'm growing such an appetite and I really want to be so much bigger  so addicted!
Anyone else from lincolnshire here?


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Nov 11, 2022)

enjoyinggaining said:


> Newbie here from grimsby my Current is 252 pounds which i didnt intend to gain but im really starting to get into the whole gaining life its just so nice! I love having the belly and wear it tight clothing I'm growing such an appetite and I really want to be so much bigger  so addicted!
> Anyone else from lincolnshire here?


Good to hear that you are enjoying the expansion process. Have fun. Explore all of the food around.


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 27, 2022)

Not really sure what my next goal is going to be, I'm pretty close to my last / recent one though, only a few pounds off. I've added a few pics to illustrate my current size. Where do you think I am and where should I go next?  I’m 5’7”.
I was thinking maybe another 25 and then see. Encouragement is always welcome


----------



## grasso (Dec 29, 2022)

Sounds like a good idea try it out


----------



## Jamie2056 (Dec 30, 2022)

Right now I'm 6'3" around 350ish pounds, it seems the larger I get the larger I want to get lol.


----------



## Jamie2056 (Dec 30, 2022)

Flabulous said:


> Not really sure what my next goal is going to be, I'm pretty close to my last / recent one though, only a few pounds off. I've added a few pics to illustrate my current size. Where do you think I am and where should I go next?  I’m 5’7”.
> I was thinking maybe another 25 and then see. Encouragement is always welcome


Very nice tummy


----------



## SSBHM (Monday at 2:52 PM)

Flabulous said:


> Not really sure what my next goal is going to be, I'm pretty close to my last / recent one though, only a few pounds off. I've added a few pics to illustrate my current size. Where do you think I am and where should I go next?  I’m 5’7”.
> I was thinking maybe another 25 and then see. Encouragement is always welcome


It's hard to guess how much someone weighs without seeing all of them. You definitely have a cute lil tummy started. More lbs would definitely be nice to see, in my opinion too! 25lbs is a nice goal, although I hate to think it's any kind of limit. 

Do you stuff or prefer to graze? I think stuffing is more exciting, since I like eating and the heat of the moment seems more intense. How about you?


----------

